# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  متى يقول التكبير المقيد بعد الصلاة ؟!

## المحرر

متى يقول التكبير المقيد بعد الصلاة ؟!
الحمد لله وحده ، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده . أما بعد :
فمما يلاحظ على بعض الناس عند بدء وقت التكبير المقيد – بغض النظر عن ثبوته – أنهم يبدؤون التكبير بعد السلام مباشرة ؛ فهل هذا صحيح ؟
اختلف أهل العلم على ثلاثة أقوال :
القول الأول : أن يكبر بعد السلام مباشرةً ، وقبل الاستغفار . وهذا يفهم من كلام المرداوي في الإنصاف ، فإنه قال ( 5 / 374 ) : ( فوائد : الأولى : يكبر الإمام إذا سلَّم من الصلاة وهو مستقبل القبلة  ... وذكر من قال به من الحنابلة ) .
القول الثاني : أن يكبر بعد الاستغفار ، وقول : " اللهم أنت السلام ... " لأن الاستغفار و " اللهم أنت السلام ... " ألصق بالصلاة من التكبير ، فإن الاستغفار يسن عقيب الصلاة مباشرة ، لأن المصلي لا يتحقق أنه أتقن الصلاة ؛ بل لا بد من خللٍ ولا سيما في عصرنا هذا . وهو اختيار الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم ( 3 / 128 ) ، والشيخ سعيد بن حجي – كما في الدرر السنية ( 5 / 67 ) ، والشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين كما في الشرح الممتع ( 5 / 163 ) .
القول الثالث : التوقف في هذه المسألة ، وقد قال به شيخ الإسلام – كم في فتاوى الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم ( 3 / 128 ) ، وفي الاختيارات بيَّض لها ( 82 ) .
وأقول : بما أنَّ التكبير المقيد لم يدلَّ عليه دليل عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وإنما هو آثار عن الصحابة و اجتهادات من بعض أهل العلم ؛ فالأولى : أن يقول ذكر الصلاة ثم يبدأ بالتكبير ، والله أعلم .

----------


## الحمادي

شكر الله لكم يا أبا معاذ هذا الجهد الموفق

ويبدو لي أنَّ القول الثاني أقرب الأقوال، فإنَّ الاستغفارَ وقولَ (اللهمَّ أنتَ السلام...) يُشرعان قبل التفات الإمام، ولذا كانا ألصق من غيرهما من الأذكار.
ويليه القول الأول، والمسألة ظنيةٌ اجتهادية.




> وأقول : بما أنَّ التكبير المقيد لم يدلَّ عليه دليل عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وإنما هو آثار عن الصحابة و اجتهادات من بعض أهل العلم ؛ فالأولى : أن يقول ذكر الصلاة ثم يبدأ بالتكبير ، والله أعلم .




التكبير المقيَّد محلُّ إجماع -كما لايخفى عليكم- والآثار فيه عن الصحابة كثيرة، ولا يمكن أن يفعلوها إلا عن اتِّباع.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

بارك الله فيكم 

سئل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية _ مجموع الفتاوى 24 /220 :

عن صفة التكبير فى العيدين ومتى وقته؟

فأجاب: الحمد لله 
أصح الأقوال فى التكبير الذى عليه جمهور السلف والفقهاء من الصحابة والأئمة أن يكبر من فجر يوم عرفة إلى آخر أيام التشريق عقب كل صلاة ، ويشرع لكل أحد أن يجهر بالتكبير عند الخروج إلى العيد وهذا بإتفاق الأئمة الأربعة ، وصفة التكبير المنقول عند أكثر الصحابة قد روى مرفوعا إلى النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 الله أكبر الله أكبر لا إله إلا الله والله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد ، وإن قال: الله أكبر ثلاثا جاز ، ومن الفقهاء من يكبر ثلاثا فقط ، ومنهم من يكبر ثلاثا ويقول: لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شىء قدير.

وقال في مجموع الفتاوى 24 /222 :

ولهذا كان الصحيح من أقوال العلماء أن أهل الأمصار يكبرون من فجر يوم عرفة إلى آخر أيام التشريق لهذا الحديث ولحديث آخر رواه الدارقطنى عن جابر عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولأنه إجماع من أكابر الصحابة ، والله أعلم .

----------


## الْمُتَقَفِّر

الشيخان الفاضلان السديس والحمادي
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، وبعد:
فهل من الممكن معرفة الآثار الواردة عن الصحابة التي أشرتما إلى كثرتها - أو بعضها - ومعرفة الحكم عليها بالصحة أو غيرها، وهل دلالتها صريحة في التقييد؟

----------


## حارث الهمام

لو بحث هذا لكان خيراً فالمنازع كما تعلمون لاينازع في مطلق التكبير.
ويرى أن ما جاء عقب الصلاة كما جاء في السوق كله من هذا القبيل المطلق وإنما اتفق بعد الصلاة، فقد كان ديدنهم التكبير.

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله فيكم

أما الآثار الواردة عن الصحابة فهي موجودة في مصنفي ابن أبي شيبة وعبدالرزاق، والسنن الكبير للبيهقي وغيرها.
وأما حكم التكبير المقيَّد فقد حكى الإجماع على مشروعيته غيرُ واحد من الأئمة، ولم أقف على مخالف في هذا، سوى بعض المعاصرين، وتحدثتُ قبل سنوات إلى أحد من كان يرى بدعيته فلما أوقفته على كلام الأئمة رجع عن ذلك.
ولو كان التكبير عقيب الصلوات واقعاً منهم اتفاقاً لا قصداً لوقع ذلك فيما قبلها من أيام ذي الحجة.

قال الحافظ ابن رجب:
(وذكر الله في هذه الأيام نوعان:
أحدهما: مقيد عقيب الصلوات.
والثاني: مطلق في سائر الأوقات.
فأما النوع الأول؛ فاتفق العلماء على أنه يُشرع التكبير عقيبَ الصلوات في هذه الأيام في الجملة، وليس فيهِ حديثٌ مرفوع صحيح، بل إنما فيهِ آثارٌ عن الصحابة ومن بعدهم، وعمل المسلمين عليهِ.
وهذا مما يدلُّ على أنَّ بعضَ ما أجمعت الأمة عليهِ لم يُنقل إلينا فيهِ نصٌ صريح عن النَّبيّ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بل يُكتفى بالعمل به.وقد قالَ مالك في هذا التكبير: إنه واجب.
قالَ ابن عبد البر: يعني وجوب سنة.
وهو كما قالَ.

وقد اختلف العلماء في أول وقت هذا التكبير وآخره.
فقالت طائفة: يكبر من صلاة الصبح يوم عرفة إلى صلاة العصر من آخر أيام التشريق.
فإن هذه أيام العيد، كما في حديث عقبة بن عامر، عن النَّبيّ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قالَ:
"يوم عرفة ، ويوم النحر ، وأيام التشريق عيدنا أهل الإسلام".
خرجه الإمام أحمد وأبو داود والنسائي والترمذي، وصححه .

وقد حكى الإمام أحمد هذا القول إجماعاً من الصحابة، حكاه عن عمر وعليّ وابن مسعود وابن عباس.
فقيل له: فابن عباس اختلف عنه؛ فقالَ: هذا هوَ الصحيح عنه، وغيره لا يصح عنه.
نقله الحسن بن ثواب، عن أحمد.
وإلى هذا ذهب أحمد؛ لكنه يقول: إن هذا في حق أهل الأمصار، فأما أهل الموسم فإنهم يكبرون من صلاة الظهر يوم النحر؛ لأنهم قبل ذَلِكَ مشتغلون بالتلبية...) إلى آخر كلامه في فتح الباري.


وحكى الإجماع أيضاً ابن تيمية، كما نقله الشيخ السديس في مشاركته السابقة.

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

> ولو كان التكبير عقيب الصلوات واقعاً منهم اتفاقاً لا قصداً لوقع ذلك فيما قبلها من أيام ذي الحجة.


استطرادًا حول هذه النقطة - إن كنتُ فهمتُها على الوجه -، لعلَّ مسألةً تُطرح: هل يكبر مقيّدًا في وقت المطلق؟

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

> هل يكبر مقيّدًا في وقت المطلق؟


ملحوظة: أقصد بالتقييد: التكبير عقب الصلوات، ولا يلزم عدمُهُ فيما سوى ذلك.

----------


## الحمادي

> استطرادًا حول هذه النقطة - إن كنتُ فهمتُها على الوجه -، لعلَّ مسألةً تُطرح: هل يكبر مقيّدًا في وقت المطلق؟



حكى الإمام أحمد -في التكبير المقيَّد- إجماع الصحابة على ابتدائه من صلاة الفجر يوم عرفة 
وهذا هو مراد الإمام أحمد بحكاية الإجماع هنا -كما بيَّن الحافظ ابن رجب- وأما نهاية وقت التكبير المقيَّد فوقع فيها خلافٌ بين الصحابة، ذكره الحافظ ابن رجب في الفتح،، وذكر أنَّ أكثر العلماء على انتهائه بصلاة عصر آخر أيام التشريق.


وللتنبيه فهذه الجملة التي اقتبستَها أخي محمد= إيرادٌ وليست تقريراً

----------


## حارث الهمام

شكر الله لكم، أزلتم إشكالاً فإنه إن لم يكن إجماع لكان لما يعترض به بعض الفضلاء وجه.

فائدة:
- بعد النظر وجدت النووي في شرح المهذب ينقله كذلك 5/38.
"وأما التكبير المقيد فيشرع في عيد الأضحى بلا خلاف لإجماع الأمة".

- التقييد وقت المطلق قد يقع، كنافلة المغرب بعد صلاة المغرب.

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

بارك الله فيكم .

كان مقصودي شيخنا الفاضل أبا محمد : هل يكبر المرء أعقاب الصلوات أيام التكبير المطلق - مع التكبير في سائر الأوقات - ؟

لأنني سمعتُ من نهى في المسجد عن ذلك .

وقد سألت بعض المشايخ ؛ فأفادني أنَّ في ذلك أمرين :

الأول : تخصيص العبادةِ بوقتٍ لم يأتِ تخصيصُهُ في الشرع ، فكأنك قرأت قرآنًا بعد الاستغفار وقول : ( اللهم أنت السلام ... ) ،

والثاني : أن فيه إيهامًا بأنَّ السنةَ التكبيرُ المقيد تلك الأيام ، والمقيد إنما يكون من فجر يوم عرفة بالإجماع - كما أفدتم رعاكم الله - ، وإذا كبر أدبار الصلوات أيام التكبير المطلق ظن الناس أن السنة في ذلك ، وليس كذلك .

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم .

----------


## المحرر

بارك الله فيكم ، ونفع بكم ، وجزاكم الله خيراً على تعقيباتكم .

وما قد يفهم من كلامي من إنكار التكبير المقيد لم أقصده ، لكني خشيتُ أن يأتي من يشغب في الموضوع بالمنازعة في التكبير المقيد ، وقد كنت قد اطلعت على كلام ابن رجب - رحمه الله - في هذا .

----------


## المحرر

ونقل الشيخ المنجد - حفظه الله - عن سماحة الشيخ ابن باز - رحمه الله - ما يوافق كلام الشيخ ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله - .

----------


## الفاضل

*لكن هل من دليل على تقييد الذكر عقب الصلاة بثلاثة تكبيرات ؟ أو هل ورد نص بعدد التكبيرات عقب الصلاة ؟ وإذا كان الجواب؛ لا، صار التكبير عقب الصلوات داخل في التكبير المطلق.*

----------


## الحمادي

> *
> لكن هل من دليل على تقييد الذكر عقب الصلاة بثلاثة تكبيرات ؟ أو هل ورد نص بعدد التكبيرات عقب الصلاة ؟ وإذا كان الجواب؛ لا، صار التكبير عقب الصلوات داخل في التكبير المطلق.
> *



وفقك الله وبارك فيك

لاتقييدَ من حيث الألفاظ، إنما التقييد من حيث التوقيت
وفرقٌ بين الأمرين

فالتكبير المذكور مطلقٌ من حيث اللفظ؛ مقيَّدٌ من حيث الوقت

----------


## أبو يوسف التواب

> استطرادًا حول هذه النقطة - إن كنتُ فهمتُها على الوجه -، لعلَّ مسألةً تُطرح: هل يكبر مقيّدًا في وقت المطلق؟


هذه المسألة خلافية، وقد ذكر الخلاف فيها الإمام النووي رحمه الله تعالى في المجموع، والأكثرون على عدم التكبير المقيد في وقت المطلق.
وكثير من الناس يكبر بعد المكتوبات في جماعة في عيد الفطر مثلاً..
لكنَّ الأَولى خلافُه.. والخُلف سهل في هذه المسألة.

قال في المجموع شرح المهذب: (وأما التكبير المقيد فيشرع في عيد الأضحى بلا خلاف لإجماع الأمة , وهل يشرع في عيد الفطر ؟ فيه وجهان مشهوران حكاهما المصنف والأصحاب , وحكاهما صاحب التتمة وجماعة قولين: 
( أصحهما ) عند الجمهور لا يشرع , ونقلوه عن نصه في الجديد , وقطع به الماوردي والجرجاني والبغوي وغيرهم وصححه صاحبا الشامل والمعتمد , واستدل له المصنف والأصحاب بأنه لم ينقل عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولو كان مشروعا لفعله ولنُقِل. 
( والثاني ) يستحب، ورجحه المحاملي والبندنيجي والشيخ أبو حامد، واحتج له المصنف والأصحاب بأنه عيد يسن فيه التكبير المرسل فسن المقيد كالأضحى , فعلى هذا قالوا يكبر خلف المغرب والعشاء والصبح , ونقله المتولي عن نصه في القديم وحكم النوافل والفوائت في هذه المدة على هذا الوجه يقاس بما سنذكره إن شاء الله تعالى في الأضحى).

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

الذي أراه -والله أعلم- عدم صحة التكبير عقب الصلوات؛ قبل أذكار الصلاة.
أما الآثار الواردة في ذلك؛ فإنها إما صحيحة غير صريحة!، وإما صريحة غير صحيحة!!.
أما الإجماع! المنقول؛ فما مستنده أصلاً؛ حتى يصح اعتباره ؟!
فلم يصح عن أحد من الصحابة أصلاً التكبير في هذا الموضع (=عقب الصلوات)
فالثابت عندنا؛ إنما هو هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ وهو أنه كان يقول أذكار الصلاة عقبها.
ولم ينقل عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا ثبت عن أصحابه -عند التحقيق- أنهم خالفوا هذا الهدي أيام العيد، وأنهم كانوا يكبرون عقب الصلوات المفروضات! بدلاً من الأذكار (المخصوصة) بدبر الصلوات.
فالأصل -الذي لا خلاف عليه- أن يكون التكبير (بعد) أذكار الصلاة، وليس قبلها!.
ولا يُعدل عن هذا الأصل إلا (بدليل) -أوضح من فلق الصبح- يصرفنا عن هذا الأصل. فالعبرة بالدليل؛ لا بالأقاويل!.
وهذه المسألة، وغيرها من مسائل التكبير؛ قد خصصت لها مؤلفًا خاصًا؛ سميته: "فقه التكبير في العيدين"؛ فالله أسأل أن ييسر لي إتمامه.

----------


## أبو يوسف التواب

> الذي أراه -والله أعلم- عدم صحة التكبير عقب الصلوات؛ قبل أذكار الصلاة.
> أما الآثار الواردة في ذلك؛ فإنها إما صحيحة غير صريحة!، وإما صريحة غير صحيحة!!.
> أما الإجماع! المنقول؛ فما مستنده أصلاً؛ حتى يصح اعتباره ؟!
> فلم يصح عن أحد من الصحابة أصلاً التكبير في هذا الموضع (=عقب الصلوات)
> فالثابت عندنا؛ إنما هو هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ وهو أنه كان يقول أذكار الصلاة عقبها.
> ولم ينقل عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا ثبت عن أصحابه -عند التحقيق- أنهم خالفوا هذا الهدي أيام العيد، وأنهم كانوا يكبرون عقب الصلوات المفروضات! بدلاً من الأذكار (المخصوصة) بدبر الصلوات.
> فالأصل -الذي لا خلاف عليه- أن يكون التكبير (بعد) أذكار الصلاة، وليس قبلها!.
> ولا يُعدل عن هذا الأصل إلا (بدليل) -أوضح من فلق الصبح- يصرفنا عن هذا الأصل. فالعبرة بالدليل؛ لا بالأقاويل!.
> وهذه المسألة، وغيرها من مسائل التكبير؛ قد خصصت لها مؤلفًا خاصًا؛ سميته: "فقه التكبير في العيدين"؛ فالله أسأل أن ييسر لي إتمامه.


إن ثبت الإجماع في مسألة ما، فلا تبحث عن مستنده.. فالإجماع حجة قائمة بذاتها.
بل لو ثبت إجماع، وهو يخالف ظاهر آية أو حديث، فالمعول على الإجماع؛ لأنه دليل شرعي بلا خلاف، وتقديمه هنا لأنه يدل على ناسخ أو نحوه. وبالله التوفيق

----------


## الحمادي

> الذي أراه -والله أعلم- عدم صحة التكبير عقب الصلوات؛ قبل أذكار الصلاة.
> أما الآثار الواردة في ذلك؛ فإنها إما صحيحة غير صريحة!، وإما صريحة غير صحيحة!!.
> أما الإجماع! المنقول؛ فما مستنده أصلاً؛ حتى يصح اعتباره ؟!
> فلم يصح عن أحد من الصحابة أصلاً التكبير في هذا الموضع (=عقب الصلوات)
> فالثابت عندنا؛ إنما هو هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ وهو أنه كان يقول أذكار الصلاة عقبها.
> ولم ينقل عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا ثبت عن أصحابه -عند التحقيق- أنهم خالفوا هذا الهدي أيام العيد، وأنهم كانوا يكبرون عقب الصلوات المفروضات! بدلاً من الأذكار (المخصوصة) بدبر الصلوات.
> فالأصل -الذي لا خلاف عليه- أن يكون التكبير (بعد) أذكار الصلاة، وليس قبلها!.
> ولا يُعدل عن هذا الأصل إلا (بدليل) -أوضح من فلق الصبح- يصرفنا عن هذا الأصل. فالعبرة بالدليل؛ لا بالأقاويل!.
> وهذه المسألة، وغيرها من مسائل التكبير؛ قد خصصت لها مؤلفًا خاصًا؛ سميته: "فقه التكبير في العيدين"؛ فالله أسأل أن ييسر لي إتمامه.



وفقك الله وسددك وأصاب بك الحق
هل تقر بثبوت التكبير المقيد في أدبار الصلوات في عيد الأضحى؟ 
بقطع النظر عن تقديمه على الأذكار أو العكس.

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

> إن ثبت الإجماع في مسألة ما، فلا تبحث عن مستنده.. فالإجماع حجة قائمة بذاتها.
> بل لو ثبت إجماع، وهو يخالف ظاهر آية أو حديث، فالمعول على الإجماع؛ لأنه دليل شرعي بلا خلاف، وتقديمه هنا لأنه يدل على ناسخ أو نحوه. وبالله التوفيق


كلامكم خطأ؛ مع احترامي لشخصكم وعلمكم؛ بارك الله فيكم.

فالإجماع الذي تنقلونه في هذه المسألة -وإن ثبت-؛ فهو سكوتي! استقرائي؛ ولا يخفاكم ما في الإجماع السكوتي من كلام!. والصحيح -عندي- ألا إجماع سكوتي معتبر إلا إجماع الصحابة فقط.

وأما مَنْ بعدهم؛ فيستحيل أن يقع إجماعهم. ولو فرضنا -تنزلاً- وقوعه؛ فيستحيل أن يحاط به؛ فينقل!.

فإجماعُ مَنْ بعد الصحابة ليس حجة (بذاته) -كما تقولون-؛ بل هو حجة (تابعة) للكتاب والسنة.

قال ابن حزم في "الإحكام في اصول القرآن" (1/ 76/شاملة):
 أن الإجماع على الأحكام الشرعية: «مشروط بسابقة تبين الهدى بدليل قوله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: من بعد ما تبين له الهدى :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: . والهدى مذكور بالألف واللام المستغرقة فيدخل فيه كل هدى حتى إجماعهم على الحكم الشرعي وإنما يتبين الهدى بدليله وإذا كان الإجماع من جملة الهدى فلا بد من تقدم بيانه بدليله ودليل كون الإجماع هدى لا يكون هو نفس الإجماع بل هو غيره»اهـ

فيستحيل أن يجمعوا على مسألة ليس فيها نص لا من الكتاب ولا من السنة، ولا حتى من فعل الصحابة!؛ لاسيما في مثل هذه الشعائر الظاهرة كالتكبير دبر الصلوات.

قال شيخ الإسلام في "منهاج السنة" (5/ 167):
«أهل الحديث لا يتفقون إلا على ما جاء عن الله ورسوله وما هو منقول عن الصحابة فيكون الاستدلال بالكتاب والسنة وبإجماع الصحابة مغنيا عن دعوى إجماع ينازع في كونه حجة بعض الناس. وهذا بخلاف من يدعي إجماع المتأخرين من أهل المدينة إجماعا فإنهم يذكرون ذلك في مسائل لا نص فيها بل النص على خلافها، وكذلك المدعون إجماع العترة يدعون ذلك في مسائل لا نص معهم فيها؛ بل النص على خلافها؛ فاحتاج هؤلاء إلى دعوى ما يدعونه من الإجماع الذي يزعمون أنه حجة!!.
وأما أهل الحديث فالنصوص الثابتة عن رسول الله هي عمدتهم، وعليها يجمعون إذا أجمعوا؛ لاسيما وأئمتهم يقولون: (لا يكون قط إجماع صحيح على خلاف نص إلا ومع الإجماع نص ظاهر معلوم يعرف أنه معارض لذلك النص الآخر)»اهـ.

وقال في "مجموع الفتاوى" (19/ 195):
«فلا يوجد قط مسألة مجمع عليها إلا وفيها بيان من الرسول، ولكن قد يخفى ذلك على بعض الناس ويعلم الإجماع؛ فيستدل به. كما أنه يستدل بالنص من لم يعرف دلالة النص وهو دليل ثان مع النص..... كالأمثال المضروبة في القرآن وكذلك الإجماع دليل آخر كما يقال : قد دل على ذلك الكتاب والسنة والإجماع وكل من هذه الأصول يدل على الحق مع تلازمها ؛ فإن ما دل عليه الإجماع فقد دل عليه الكتاب والسنة وما دل عليه القرآن فعن الرسول أخذ فالكتاب والسنة كلاهما مأخوذ عنه ولا يوجد مسألة يتفق الإجماع عليها إلا وفيها نص» اهـ.

وقال في "المجموع" (19/ 267):
«ومن ادعى إجماعا يخالف نص الرسول من غير نص يكون موافقا لما يدعيه، واعتقد جواز مخالفة أهل الإجماع للرسول برأيهم، وأن الإجماع ينسخ النص -كما تقوله طائفة من أهل الكلام والرأي-؛ فهذا من جنس هؤلاء .
وأما إن كان يعتقد أن الإجماع يدل على نص لم يبلغنا يكون ناسخا للأول. فهذا وإن كان لم يقل قولا سديدا فهو مجتهد في ذلك يبين له فساد ما قاله كمن عارض حديثا صحيحا بحديث ضعيف اعتقد صحته فإن قوله وإن لم يكن حقا لكن يبين له ضعفه وذلك بأن يبين له عدم الإجماع المخالف للنص أو يبين له أنه لم تجتمع الأمة على مخالفة نص إلا ومعها نص معلوم يعلمون أنه الناسخ للأول فدعوى تعارض النص والإجماع باطلة ويبين له أن مثل هذا لا يجوز ؛ فإن النصوص معلومة محفوظة والأمة مأمورة بتتبعها واتباعها وأما ثبوت الإجماع على خلافها بغير نص فهذا لا يمكن العلم بأن كل واحد من علماء المسلمين خالف ذلك النص»اهـ، وينظر باقي كلامه في الإجماع؛ فإنه مهم.

وقال ابن حزم في "الإحكام" (4/ 495):
«ولا يمكن البتة أن يكون إجماع من علماء الأمة على غير نص من قرآن أو سنة عن رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: »اهـ. وانظر كذلك (4/ 501)، و(4/ 580)

وأما قولكم بتقديم (دلالة) الإجماع على النص!؛ بحيث تجعل تلك الدلالة! ناسخة للنص؛ فهذا من الخطإ البين. فإن دلالة الإجماع هذه! -لاسيما إن لم يكن له مستند- أبعد بكثير جدًا عن الظن الراجح من النص؛ فالنص -إن لم يكن متواترًا- يفيد الظن الراجح أو العلم على قول بعض العلماء. فكيف نقدم هذه (الدلالة) على النص الثابت الظاهر في المسألة؛ فضلاً عن أن نجعله ناسخًا للنص ؟!
وقد سبق من كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية إبطال ذلك؛ كما في "المجموع" (19/ 267)، وما بعدها.

◄ الشاهد:
أنه لما لم يثبت أثر صحيح عن الصحابة في هذه الجزئية؛ علمنا ألا إجماع معتبر فيها.

ومما يؤكد لنا ذلك: ثبوت هدي النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  دبر الصلوات المكتوبة؛ ومن ذلك:

◘ حديث ثوبان:
«كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  إِذَا انْصَرَفَ مِنْ صَلاتِهِ؛ اسْتَغْفَرَ ثَلاثًا، وَقَالَ: اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ السَّلامُ وَمِنْكَ السَّلامُ تَبَارَكْتَ ذَا الْجَلالِ وَالإِكْرَامِ» أخرجه مسلم.

◘ حديث المغيرة بن شعبة:
«أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  كَانَ يَقُولُ فِي دُبُرِ ((كُلِّ)) صَلاةٍ مَكْتُوبَةٍ: (لا إِلَهَ إِلا اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ؛ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ، وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ. اللَّهُمَّ لا مَانِعَ لِمَا أَعْطَيْتَ وَلا مُعْطِيَ لِمَا مَنَعْتَ وَلا يَنْفَعُ ذَا الْجَدِّ مِنْكَ الْجَدُّ» أخرجه البخاري.

◘ حديث عبد الله بن الزبير:
أنه كان يقول في دبر ((كل)) صلاة حين يسلم: «لا إِلَهَ إِلا اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ، لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ؛ لا حَوْلَ وَلا قُوَّةَ إِلا بِاللَّهِ لا إِلَهَ إِلا اللَّهُ وَلا نَعْبُدُ إِلا إِيَّاهُ لَهُ النِّعْمَةُ وَلَهُ الْفَضْلُ وَلَهُ الثَّنَاءُ الْحَسَنُ؛ لا إِلَهَ إِلا اللَّهُ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْكَافِرُونَ» وقال: «كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  يُهَلِّلُ بِهِنَّ دُبُرَ ((كُلِّ)) صَلاةٍ» أخرجه مسلم.

◘ حديث أبي هريرة:
«مَنْ سَبَّحَ اللَّهَ فِي دُبُرِ ((كُلِّ)) صَلاةٍ ثَلاثًا وَثَلاثِينَ، وَحَمِدَ اللَّهَ ثَلاثًا وَثَلاثِينَ، وَكَبَّرَ اللَّهَ ثَلاثًا وَثَلاثِينَ؛ فَتْلِكَ تِسْعَةٌ وَتِسْعُونَ، وَقَالَ تَمَامَ الْمِائَةِ: (لا إِلَهَ إِلا اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ؛ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ)؛ غُفِرَتْ خَطَايَاهُ؛ وَإِنْ كَانَتْ مِثْلَ زَبَدِ الْبَحْرِ» أخرجه مسلم
وأخرج مثله من حديث حديث كعب بن عُجْرَةَ أن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قال: «مُعَقِّبَاتٌ لا يَخِيبُ قَائِلُهُنَّ أَوْ فَاعِلُهُنَّ دُبُرَ ((كُلِّ)) صَلاةٍ مَكْتُوبَةٍ: ثَلاثٌ وَثَلاثُونَ تَسْبِيحَةً، وَثَلاثٌ وَثَلاثُونَ تَحْمِيدَةً، وَأَرْبَعٌ وَثَلاثُونَ تَكْبِيرَةً».

فهذه الأحاديث كلها -بل وأكثر منها مما أعرضنا عن ذكره ههنا- ثابتة في بيان هدي النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وسنته عقب الصلاة، وهي ظاهرة الدلالة أيضًا في محل النزاع؛ أي فيما ينبغي أن يقوله المسلم دبر ((كُلِّ)) صلاة مكتوبة في العيدين أو في غيرهما منا الأوقات؛ ولا يخفاكم دلالة كلمة ((كُلِّ)) على الشمول والعموم.

فكيف يجوز لنا أن نعرض عن كل هذه الثوابت -فضلاً عن أن نعتقد نسخها أيام العيد فقط!- لأجل آثار ضعيفة!؛ لا تقوى أمامها بحال، أو لأجل إجماع! موهوم -وفيه ما فيه!- ؟!.

والله الموفق، ومنه السداد.
ولكم مني كل المودة والإخاء.

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

> وفقك الله وسددك وأصاب بك الحق
> هل تقر بثبوت التكبير المقيد في أدبار الصلوات في عيد الأضحى؟ 
> بقطع النظر عن تقديمه على الأذكار أو العكس.


التكبير (بعد) الصلاة؛ لاشيء فيه ألبتة.
ولكن ذلك لا يكون (دبر) الصلاة؛ بحيث يُقَدَّمُ على أذكار الصلاة!.
فلا شيء في أن يكبر المسلم بعد أذكار الصلاة.
أما الاختلاف من جهة تسمية هذا التكبير مطلقًا أو مقيدًا؛ فاختلاف لا أثر له؛ فالمهم أننا اتفقنا على جواز التكبير (بعد) أذكار الصلاة.
وأظن أن عبارتي السابقة كانت واضحةً في أنني أرى جواز التكبير عقب أذكار الصلاة؛ إذ قلت بالحرف الواحد:



> فالأصل -الذي لا خلاف عليه- أن يكون التكبير (بعد) أذكار الصلاة، وليس قبلها!.
> ولا يُعدل عن هذا الأصل إلا (بدليل) -أوضح من فلق الصبح- يصرفنا عن هذا الأصل. فالعبرة بالدليل؛ لا بالأقاويل!.

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله فيك
ما دمتَ تقر بمشروعية التكبير في أدبار الصلوات -بعد الأذكار- فما دليل المشروعية؟
آمل منك التكرم بالاختصار والاقتصار على موطن السؤال.

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

> بارك الله فيك
> ما دمتَ تقر بمشروعية التكبير في أدبار الصلوات -بعد الأذكار- فما دليل المشروعية؟



 دليل المشروعية؛ هو كل الأحاديث (العامة) التي وردت في مشروعية التكبير في الأيام العشر، وفي يومي العيد، وكذا الأيام المعدودات (=التشريق)؛ ومنها:

◘ حديث ابن عمر ررر:
أن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قال: «مَا مِنْ أَيَّامٍ أَعْظَمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ، وَلا أَحَبُّ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ الْعَمَلِ فِيهِنَّ مِنْ هَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الْعَشْرِ؛ فَأَكْثِرُوا فِيهِنَّ مِنْ التَّهْلِيلِ وَالتَّكْبِيرِ وَالتَّحْمِيدِ» (صحيح): أخرجه أحمد.
وهذا الحديث ظاهر في استحباب التكبير ومشروعيته في (كل وقت) لم يثبت فيه ذكر مخصوص؛ كالأذكار دبر الصلوات المكتوبات.

◘ أثر علي ررر:
«أنه كان يكبر بعد صلاة الفجر يوم عرفة إلى صلاة العصر من آخر أيام التشريق، ويكبر بعد العصر» (حسن): أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة، وابن المنذر.

◘ أثر ابن مسعود ررر:
«أنه كان يكبر من صلاة الفجر يوم عرفة إلى صلاة العصر من يوم النحر» (صحيح): أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة والطبراني.


◘ أثر ابن عباس ررر:
فقد قال في قوله تعالى: {وَاذْكُرُواْ اللّهَ فِي أَيَّامٍ مَّعْدُودَاتٍ}: «اذكروا الله في أيام معدودات؛ الله أكبر. اذكروا الله في أيام معلومات؛ الله أكبر.الأيام المعدودات أيام التشريق، والأيام المعلومات أيام العشر» (صحيح): أخرجه عبد بن حميد في "تفسيره" نقله بإسناده الحافظ في "التغليق"، وصححه في "الفتح"؛ وهو كذلك.
وأخرج ابن أبي شيبة (بسند صحيح) عنه ررر: «أنه كان يكبر من صلاة الفجر إلى آخر أيام التشريق؛ لا يكبر في المغرب......الأثر".




> آمل منك التكرم بالاختصار والاقتصار على موطن السؤال



أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في تحقيق ما سألتموه!.

----------


## الحمادي

الحمد لله
ما دمتَ تقر بمشروعية التكبير المقيد فالأمر يسير، على أن الاستدلال بالآية والحديث غير كافٍ في مسألتنا، لأنهما مطلقان.
إضافة إلى أن الحديث وارد في العشر، ولم يرد فيه (أيام التشريق)

لكن آثار الصحابة -وقبل ذلك الإجماع- تدل على مشروعية التكبير المقيد من فجر عرفة تحديداً، وأنه سنةٌ نبوية.
فهذا التكبير مجمَعٌ على مشروعيته؛ وقد نص على الإجماع غير واحد من أكابر أهل العلم، والمخالفة فيه شذوذ من بعض المعاصرين.

ويبقى النظر في تقديمه على أذكار الصلاة أو تأخيره عنها.

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

> ويبقى النظر في تقديمه على أذكار الصلاة أو تأخيره عنها.


نعم؛ بارك الله فيكم.
وكلامي السابق (كله) إنما كان على هذه الجزئية فقط؛ ألا وهي تقديمه على أذكار الصلاة، وأنه لا يجوز لثبوت هدي النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  في هذا الموضع.

----------


## الحمادي

لا بأس، آمل أن يتسع صدرك وتعود بي إلى الوراء قليلاً
آمل تحديد الدليل على مشروعية التكبير المقيد في أدبار الصلوات من فجر يوم عرفة إلى آخر أيام التشريق
الآية؟ الحديث؟ آثار الصحابة؟ الإجماع؟
كلها؟ أم بعضها؟

يكفيني أن تذكره إجمالاً دون سياقه تفصيلاً، إلا الآية والحديث فآمل منك التكرم بذكر وجه الدلالة منهما على التكبير المقيد.

وأعتذر إليك، فقد لا أعود إلى هنا إلا في ساعة متأخرة

----------


## الحمادي

لعل طلبي لم يصادف منك قبولاً
وسأختصر وأبين لك وجهة نظري، وأنه ليس مرادي الجدال
وإنما المراد بيان الإشكال الوارد على استدلالك، وعلى النتيجة التي افتتحتَ بها أول مشاركة لك في هذا الموضوع؛ فأقول:
أما الآية فهي مطلقة، ولو لم يرد إلا هي لما صح الاستدلال بها على التكبير المقيَّد في أدبار الصلوات، لما في الاستدلال بها على ذلك من تقييد ما أطلقه الله
وكذا الحديث؛ ويزيد الحديث بأنه مختص بالعشر، فلا يشمل أيام التشريق.

ولذا كان الدليل الدال على مشروعية التكبير المقيد وأنه سنة نبوية ثابتة= هو الإجماع الذي تناقله أهل العلم، وليس إجماعاً موهوماً كما قلتَ في إحدى مشاركاتك، وكذا ما جاء من آثار ثابتة عن بعض الصحابة رضي الله عنهم.


وأما قولك في المشاركة الأولى:




> الذي أراه -والله أعلم- عدم صحة التكبير عقب الصلوات؛ قبل أذكار الصلاة.



وتعبيرك في مشاركة أخرى:



> وكلامي السابق (كله) إنما كان على هذه الجزئية فقط؛ ألا وهي تقديمه على أذكار الصلاة، وأنه لا يجوز لثبوت هدي النبي  في هذا الموضع.



فلا أدري من سبقك إلى القول بعدم الصحة وعدم الجواز؟ 
ومارأيك في رجل لم يذكر أذكار الصلاة تكاسلاً، وبعد دقيقتين من التسليم أراد أن يكبر، فما حكمه؟ هل نقول: لا يصح تكبيره ولا يجوز؟

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

> لعل طلبي لم يصادف منك قبولاً



لا تقل ذلك يا أستاذنا الفاضل؛ ولكني شغلت -والله- قليلاً




> وسأختصر وأبين لك وجهة نظري، وأنه ليس مرادي الجدال
> وإنما المراد بيان الإشكال الوارد على استدلالك، وعلى النتيجة التي افتتحتَ بها أول مشاركة لك في هذا الموضوع


معاذ الله أن أظن بكم هذا الظن السيئ يا أستاذنا.
وللعلم؛ فقد كنت فهمت مرادكم هذا -بفضل الله- من الوهلة الأولى؛ من أول مشاركة لكم معي؛ والتي قلتم فيها:



> ما دمتَ تقر بمشروعية التكبير في أدبار الصلوات -بعد الأذكار- فما دليل المشروعية؟


فعلمت أن هذا سؤال استدراجي لهذه النقطة!
وعندي ما يريح خاطرك بإذن الله
ولكن اعذرني هذه الفترة
فأنا مشغول جدًا
ويعلم الله كم ندمت على اشتراكي في هذا الموضوع؛ لأنه سيجرني -كالعادة!- إلى استكمال النقاش. وهذا ما أخافه، وأحذره؛ لا لعجزي -بفضل الله-، ولكن لأني كنت قد منيت نفسي بالانقطاع (التام) عن المناقشات -وإن كانت نافعة ومفيدة-، والاكتفاء بالمتابعة فقط؛ وذلك من أجل أن أتفرغ لأبحاثي قليلاً؛ فقد تأخرت (جدًا) في إخراج بعضها؛ إذ كان يفترض بي أن أقدمها للطبع منذ شهرين!؛ ولم أفعل.
ولكني أعدكم -وقد كثرت وعودي!! كما يعلم القاصي والداني- أن أكمل الحوار معكم في أقرب وقت يتيسر لي إن شاء الله. والله المستعان.

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

وللعلم يا أستاذنا:
______فإن مشاركاتي السابقة بجانب مشاركات غيري؛ فيها حل هذا الإشكال. ولحين الوفاء بوعدي؛ أرجو أنكم ستكونون قد توصلتم لحله؛ والله يعينكم ويسددكم.

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله فيك أبا رقية، وأعانك ويسر جميع أمورك
ولم أجد فيما سبق حلاً للإشكال؛ بل من بعضه نشأ الإشكال؛ أعني كيفية الاستدلال على أصل المسألة والنتيجة التي توصلت إليها
وفي انتظار عودتك، وفقك الله وشرح صدرك ويسر أمرك

----------


## أبو يوسف التواب

جزى الله أخي (الحمادي) خيراً، فقد كفاني المؤونة. بارك الله فيكم وسددكم.

----------


## مسلم من المغرب

أحسن الله للجميع و بارك في جهودهم لاسيما الأخ الأستاذ الفاضل " الحمادي" و أدرجت في هذا المجلس المبارك مشاركة في الموضوع بعنوان " الأزمنة الفاضلة بين التباع و البتداع " و لعل عنوانها كان بعيد الإيحاء لمسألة التكبير و قد أرفقت ملفا مع المشاركة و أرجو منكم تحميله و النظر فيه ثم التعليق العلمي و أرجو منكم نقل النقاش لمشاركتي و سأحاول أثراء النقاش لا سيما مع الأخ الأخ الفاضل " أبي رقية الذهبي" و أرجو أن يكون له من اسمه نصيب لينفع الإسلام و المسلمين و هذا هو رابط مشاركتي 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=23728

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

التكبير في العيدين.. أنواعه.. وصيغهالسؤال:
ما هي الصيغة المسنونة في تكبيرات العيدين التي نكبرها بعد الصلوات في يومي العيدين والأيام الثلاثة بعد عيد الأضحى؟ وما هي الزيادات على هذه التكبيرات؟  وهل من السنة أن نلحقها بالتكبيرات؟
الإجابــة:
خلاصة الفتوى:
فصيغة التكبير في العيدين الأمر فيها واسع، ومن الصيغ المستحبة أن يقول: الله أكبر الله أكبر لا إله إلا الله، الله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد.
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فإنه يسن التكبير في ليلتي العيد: عيد الفطر وعيد الأضحى، وصيغته: الله أكبر الله أكبر، وهذا التكبير غير مقيد بالصلوات بل هو مستحب في المساجد والمنازل والطرقات والأسواق، ويبدأ التكبير في عيد الفطر من غروب الشمس ليلة العيد، وينتهي بخروج الإمام إلى مصلى العيد للصلاة.
 قال ابن قدامة في المغني: ويظهرون التكبير في ليالي العيدين وهو في الفطر آكد؛ لقول الله تعالى: وَلِتُكْمِلُوا الْعِدَّةَ وَلِتُكَبِّرُوا اللَّهَ عَلَى مَا هَدَاكُمْ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ، وجملته أنه يستحب للناس إظهار التكبير في ليلتي العيد في مساجدهم ومنازلهم وطرقهم مسافرين أو مقيمين لظاهر الآية المذكورة.
قال الشافعي رحمه الله: يكبر الناس في الفطر حين تغيب الشمس ليلة الفظر فرادى وجماعة في كل حال، حتى يخرج الإمام لصلاة العيد، ثم يقطعون التكبير. اهـ
وأما التكبير الذي يقال بعد الصلوات وهو التكبير المقيد فإنه خاص بعيد الأضحى، ويبدأ من صبح يوم عرفة إلى عصر آخر أيام التشريق.
 أما التكبير المطلق فيه فيبدأ من رؤية هلال ذي الحجة إلى آخر أيام التشريق، قال ابن قدامة: التكبير في الأضحى مطلق ومقيد، فالمقيد عقيب الصلوات. والمطلق في كل حال في الأسواق، وفي كل زمان. وأما الفطر فمسنونه مطلق غير مقيد، على ظاهر كلام أحمد. وهو ظاهر كلام الخرقي. وقال أبو الخطاب: يكبر من غروب الشمس من ليلة الفطر إلى خروج الإمام إلى الصلاة. انتهى.
وأما صيغة التكبير فمن أهل العلم من يرى أنه يكبر ثلاثا تباعا فيقول: الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر.
 قال النووي رحمه الله في المجموع: صيغة التكبير المستحبة: الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر. هذا هو المشهور من نصوص الشافعي.
 وقال في منهاج الطالبين: وصيغته المحبوبة: الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر لا إله إلا الله، والله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد. ثم قال رحمه الله في المجموع: قال الشافعي في المختصر: وما زاد من ذكر الله فحسن.
 وقال في الأم: أحب أن تكون زيادته الله أكبر كبيرا والحمد لله كثيرا وسبحان الله بكرة وأصيلا ،لا إله إلا الله ولا نعبد إلا إياه مخلصين له الدين ولو كره الكافرون، لا إله إلا الله وحده صدق وعده ونصر عبده وهزم الأحزاب وحده، لا إله إلا الله والله أكبر. واحتجوا له بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قاله على الصفا، وهذا الحديث رواه مسلم في صحيحه من رواية جابر بن عبدالله رضي الله عنهما أخصر من هذا اللفظ. انتهى.
وذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى أن الأفضل التكبير مرتين، قال ابن قدامة في المغني: وصفة التكبير: الله أكبر الله أكبر لا إله إلا الله، والله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد.
والله أعلم.
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=101030

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

التكبير بعد الصلوات الخمس في أيام التشريقيسأل في أحد أسئلته عن التكبير بعد الصلوات الخمس في أيام التشريق، هل هو واجب، أو مستحب، وإذا كان ذلك واجب، أو مستحب، فهل فعله رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، أو هو من فعل الصحابة -رضوان الله تعالى عليهم-؟
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمد لله وصلى الله وسلم على رسول الله وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن اهتدى بهداه أما بعد.. فإن التكبير في أيام التشريق بعد الصلوات محفوظ من فعل الصحابة -رضي الله عنهم-، عمر -رضي الله عنه-، وجماعة من الصحابة، ويروى عن النبي-صلى الله عليه وسلم- لكن في إسناده فيه ضعف، وهكذا التكبير في عشر ذي الحجة من أولها، كله مشروع، وهو مروي عن الصحابة -رضي الله عنهم وأرضاهم-، وكان ابن عمر، وأبو هريرة -رضي الله عنهما- يخرجان إلى السوق في أيام العشر، فيكبران ويكبر الناس لتكبيرهما، وكان الصحابة عمر -رضي الله عنه-، وجماعة يكبرون بعد الصلوات الخمس ابتداءً من يوم عرفة إلى نهاية أيام التشريق، وكان عمر -رضي الله عنه- يكبر في خيمته في منى حتى يسمعه الناس ويكبرون بتكبيره، فالتكبير مشروع، وليس بواجب، ولكنه سنة في يوم عرفة، ويوم النحر، وأيام التشريق مطلق، ومقيد، بعد الصلوات، وفي بقية الزمان من الليل، أو النهار يشرع التكبير. أما في اليوم الثامن، وما قبله من ذي الحجة، فهو تكبير مطلق لا مقيد بالصلوات بل مطلق، من أول ذي الحجة إلى نهاية ليلة التاسعة من ذي الحجة هذا مطلق، يكبر الإنسان في الطريق، وفي بيته، وعلى فراشه، وهكذا في الأيام الأخيرة من يوم عرفة، وما بعده يكبر المسلمون في الطريق وفي المساجد، وفي الأسواق، وأدبار الصلوات الخمس في الخمسة الأخيرة يوم عرفة وما بعده، والذي عليه جمهور أهل العلم أنه سنة فقط. جزاكم الله خيراً، يسأل عن صيغته لو سمحتم؟ الصيغة: "الله أكبر، الله أكبر، لا إله إلا الله، الله أكبر الله أكبر، ولله الحمد" شفعاً، وكان بعض الصحابة يأتي بها وتراً، "الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر، لا إله إلا الله، الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد" كله طيب، سواءٌ أتى بها شفعاً أو وتراً. ومن ذلك "الله أكبر كبيراً والحمد لله كثيراً، وسبحان الله بكرةً وأصيلاً" كل هذا وارد في الآثار عن الصحابة، وفي الآثار المروية عن النبي -عليه الصلاة والسلام-. جزاكم الله خيراً، بالنسبة للتكبير في المساجد هل يكبر أحد الناس ويكبر الناس بعده؟ كلٌ يكبر على حسب حاله ما في تكبير جماعي، هذا يكبر، وهذا يكبر، ولا يشرع التكبير الجماعي، الجماعي غير مشروع، ولكن كلٌ يكبر على حسب حاله، وإذا صادف صوته صوت أخيه ما يضره ذلك، أما الترديد، والتكبير من أوله إلى آخره يشرعون جميعاً، وينتهون جميعاً، فهذا لا أصل له. جزاكم الله خيراً.
موقع الشيخ ابن باز

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

ظني أن الأشبه بالصواب في وقت التكبير المقيد دبر الصلوات، أي بعد إتمام أذكار الصلاة؛ لأن دبر الصلاة لا تعني بها الملاصقة، فقد دلَّ الدليل على أن آية الكرسي إن صحَّ الحديث والمعوذات تقرأ دبر الصلوات، ومعلوم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان لا يبدأ بهما الأذكار بعد انتهاء الصلاة مباشرة، والله أعلم.
ثانيًا: مما ينبغي التنبيه عليه: أن القول بالتكبير دبر الصلوات لا يعني به الذكر الجماعي ولا يفهم من خلال الأدلة في هذا الباب، فيقال الكل يكبر على حدة وإن اجتمعت الأصوات فلا بأس: (وفاقًا لا اتفاقًا).
ثالثًا: التكبير المقيد بدبر الصلوات ليس مقيدًا بعدد معين، والله أعلم.

----------


## عمر عباس الجزائري

قول شيخ الإسلام عن التكبير المقيد ((ولأنه إجماع من أكابر الصحابة)) فيه دقةُ نقل، ونسبةُ ذلك إلى اكابر الصحابة لا يدل على انعقاد الإجماع الصريح منهم، إلا ان عبارته توحي بأن الاجماع  المحكي سكوتي وهو حجة.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> *لكن هل من دليل على تقييد الذكر عقب الصلاة بثلاثة تكبيرات ؟ أو هل ورد نص بعدد التكبيرات عقب الصلاة ؟*


لا دليل على تقييد التكبير بثلاث ، بل هي محدثة ، وينبغي ألا يقيد بعدد ، فتارة يكبر الناس بثلاث وتارة بخمس وتارة بثنتين ، وليس هناك دليل عل الوترية في هذا ، والله أعلم .

----------


## عمر عباس الجزائري

حكى الإمام النووي الإجماع على مشروعية التكبير المقيد عقب الصلوات المفروضة. فلم قال بعض اهل العلم بعدم مشروعيته مع وجود الإجماع؟.

----------


## أحمد القلي

> *لا دليل على تقييد التكبير بثلاث ، بل هي محدثة ، وينبغي ألا يقيد بعدد ، فتارة يكبر الناس بثلاث وتارة بخمس وتارة بثنتين ، وليس هناك دليل عل الوترية في هذا ، والله أعلم .*


*هو ثابت عن الصحابة الأخيار و السلف الأبرار 
واتباع طريقتهم واقتفاء آثارهم هو الحق الواجب سلوكه الممنوع تنكبه .
 قال الحافظ في الفتح 
((وَأَمَّا صِيغَةُ التَّكْبِيرِ فَأَصَحُّ مَا وَرَدَ فِيهِ مَا أَخْرَجَهُ عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ بِسَنَدٍ صَحِيحٍ عَنْ سَلْمَانَ قَالَ كَبِّرُوا اللَّهَ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ كَبِيرًا وَنُقِلَ عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ وَعَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ أَبِي لَيْلَى أَخْرَجَهُ جَعْفَرٌ الْفِرْيَابِيُّ فِي كِتَابِ الْعِيدَيْنِ مِنْ طَرِيقِ يَزِيدَ بْنِ أَبِي زِيَادٍ عَنْهُمْ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ الشَّافِعِيِّ وَزَادَ وَلِلَّهِ الْحَمْدُ وَقِيلَ يُكَبِّرُ ثَلَاثًا وَيَزِيدُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ إِلَخْ وَقِيلَ يُكَبِّرُ ثِنْتَيْنِ بَعْدَهُمَا لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ وَلِلَّهِ الْحَمْدُ جَاءَ ذَلِكَ عَنْ عُمَرَ وَعَنِ بن مَسْعُودٍ نَحْوُهُ وَبِهِ قَالَ أَحْمَدُ وَإِسْحَاقُ وَقَدْ أُحْدِثَ فِي هَذَا الزَّمَانِ زِيَادَةٌ فِي ذَلِكَ لَا أَصْلَ لَهَا)) انتهى كلامه.
وروى ابن أبي شيبة حَدَّثَنَا يَزِيدُ بْنُ هَارُونَ ثَنَا شَرِيكٌ، قَالَ: قُلْت لِأَبِي إسْحَاقَ: كَيْفَ كَانَ يُكَبِّرُ عَلِيٌّ وَعَبْدُ اللَّهِ؟ قَالَ: كَانَا يَقُولَانِ: "اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، لَا إلَهَ إلَّا اللَّهُ، وَاَللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، وَلِلَّهِ الْحَمْدُ"
وأيضا في المصنف حَدَّثَنَا يَزِيدُ بْنُ هَارُونَ، قَالَ: أنا حُمَيْدٌ، «أَنَّ الْحَسَنَ كَانَ يُكَبِّرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ»
واسناد سلمان رواه عبد الرزاق أَخْبَرَنَا مَعْمَرٌ، عَنْ عَاصِمِ بْنِ سُلَيْمَانَ، عَنْ أَبِي عُثْمَانَ النَّهْدِيِّ، قَالَ:    كَانَ سَلْمَانُ يُعَلِّمُنَا التَّكْبِيرَ يَقُولُ: ,,,,
ورجال هذا الاسناد كلهم ثقات أثباث 
وقوله (كان يعلمنا التكبير ..) لأكبر آية وأظهر حجة أن التقيد بهذا الذكر كان دأب التابعين ونهج السالكين .
**وأيضا اسناد عبد الله في غاية الصحة وكذلك ثبثت هاته الصيغة عن ابن عباس 
قال الألباني في الارواء 
(وقد ثبت تشفيع التكبير عن ابن مسعود رضى الله عنه: " أنه كان يكبر أيام التشريق: الله أكبر , الله أكبر , لا إله إلا الله , والله أكبر , الله أكبر , ولله الحمد ".
أخرجه ابن أبى شيبة (2/2/2) وإسناده صحيح. ولكنه ذكره فى مكان آخر بالسند نفسه بتثليث التكبير , وكذلك رواه البيهقى (3/315) عن يحيى بن سعيد عن الحكم وهو ابن فروخ أبو بكار عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس بتثليث التكبير.
وسنده صحيح أيضا , لكن رواه ابن أبى شيبة (2/2/2 و2/3/1)))انتهى 
فهل يبقى عند كل ذي لب أدنى ريب في ثبوت هذه الصيغ بالتثنية وبالتثليث عن الذين صحبوا ولزموا وأبصروا وشهدوا وشاهدوا النبي المكرم صلى الله عليه وسلم؟
و قال ابن رجب في كتابه “فتح الباري” (6/ 124) : 
اتَّفق العلماء على أنـه يُشرع التكبير عقيب الصلوات في هذه الأيـام في الجملة.
وليس فيه حديث مرفوع صحيح، بل إنـما فيه آثار عن الصحابة – رضي الله عنهم -، ومَن بعدهم، وعمل المسلمين.
وهذا يدلُّ على أن بعض ما أجمعت الأمـة عليه لم يُنقل إلينا فيه نص صريح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، بل يكتفى بالعمل به.))

وقال: (6/ 124) :
وقد حكى الإمام أحمد هذا القول إجماعاً من الصحابة – رضي الله عنهم -، حكاه عن عمر وعلي وابن مسعود وابن عباس.)) انتهى


و كذا شيخ الاسلام فانه قال في الفتاوى ( التَّكْبِيرُ لَيْلَةَ الْفِطْرِ آكَدُ مِنْ جِهَةِ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ بِهِ، وَالتَّكْبِيرُ فِي عِيدِ النَّحْرِ آكَدُ مِنْ جِهَةِ أَنَّهُ يُشْرَعُ أَدْبَارَ الصَّلَوَاتِ، وَأَنَّهُ مُتَّفَقٌ عَلَيْهِ.)) انتهى 

فهؤلاء هم السلف لمن أراد أن يتبع أو أراد لحوقا وادراكا ونجاة وحبورا .
نعم ليس في ذلك حد محدود عن النبي المعصوم صلى الله عليه وسلم , لكن التزام طريقة هؤلاء أسلم ,و اتباع هديهم أحكم .
والله أعلم.

* *http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?p=2196288 
*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> *هو ثابت عن الصحابة الأخيار و السلف الأبرار 
> واتباع طريقتهم واقتفاء آثارهم هو الحق الواجب سلوكه الممنوع تنكبه .
>  قال الحافظ في الفتح 
> ((وَأَمَّا صِيغَةُ التَّكْبِيرِ فَأَصَحُّ مَا وَرَدَ فِيهِ مَا أَخْرَجَهُ عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ بِسَنَدٍ صَحِيحٍ عَنْ سَلْمَانَ قَالَ كَبِّرُوا اللَّهَ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ كَبِيرًا وَنُقِلَ عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ وَعَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ أَبِي لَيْلَى أَخْرَجَهُ جَعْفَرٌ الْفِرْيَابِيُّ فِي كِتَابِ الْعِيدَيْنِ مِنْ طَرِيقِ يَزِيدَ بْنِ أَبِي زِيَادٍ عَنْهُمْ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ الشَّافِعِيِّ وَزَادَ وَلِلَّهِ الْحَمْدُ وَقِيلَ يُكَبِّرُ ثَلَاثًا وَيَزِيدُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ إِلَخْ وَقِيلَ يُكَبِّرُ ثِنْتَيْنِ بَعْدَهُمَا لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ وَلِلَّهِ الْحَمْدُ جَاءَ ذَلِكَ عَنْ عُمَرَ وَعَنِ بن مَسْعُودٍ نَحْوُهُ وَبِهِ قَالَ أَحْمَدُ وَإِسْحَاقُ وَقَدْ أُحْدِثَ فِي هَذَا الزَّمَانِ زِيَادَةٌ فِي ذَلِكَ لَا أَصْلَ لَهَا)) انتهى كلامه.
> وروى ابن أبي شيبة حَدَّثَنَا يَزِيدُ بْنُ هَارُونَ ثَنَا شَرِيكٌ، قَالَ: قُلْت لِأَبِي إسْحَاقَ: كَيْفَ كَانَ يُكَبِّرُ عَلِيٌّ وَعَبْدُ اللَّهِ؟ قَالَ: كَانَا يَقُولَانِ: "اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، لَا إلَهَ إلَّا اللَّهُ، وَاَللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، وَلِلَّهِ الْحَمْدُ"
> وأيضا في المصنف حَدَّثَنَا يَزِيدُ بْنُ هَارُونَ، قَالَ: أنا حُمَيْدٌ، «أَنَّ الْحَسَنَ كَانَ يُكَبِّرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ»
> واسناد سلمان رواه عبد الرزاق أَخْبَرَنَا مَعْمَرٌ، عَنْ عَاصِمِ بْنِ سُلَيْمَانَ، عَنْ أَبِي عُثْمَانَ النَّهْدِيِّ، قَالَ:    كَانَ سَلْمَانُ يُعَلِّمُنَا التَّكْبِيرَ يَقُولُ: ,,,,
> ورجال هذا الاسناد كلهم ثقات أثباث 
> وقوله (كان يعلمنا التكبير ..) لأكبر آية وأظهر حجة أن التقيد بهذا الذكر كان دأب التابعين ونهج السالكين .
> ...


فهم النصوص والآثار أمر مهم جدا ، والله المستعان.
لا أرى ذلك دليلا على التقييد بثلاث عقب الصلوات الخمس، وما ذكر من عدد - في غير وقت الصلاة - ليس له مفهوم ، بل خرج ولم يقصد به العدد ، بل المقصود ذكر الصفة لا غير ، وليس العدد ، بدليل ما أوردته من تشفيع التكبير عن ابن مسعود أي أنه كرر التكبير مرتين بجانب الحمدلة وليس ثلاث مرات ، والأمر واضح - عندي - ولله الحمد .
ثم لم يرد عن أحد من الصحابة عقب الصلوات تحديد العدد ، ولا يقال هنا ، هذا عام يشمل الأمرين قبل أو بعد الصلاة ، لأننا ننازع أصلا في كونه مقصودا للعدد ، بل هو لصفة التكبير مع ذكر الحمدلة والتهليل ، والله أعلم .
قال العلامة صديق حسن خان :
و أما تكبير أيام التشريق : فلا شك في مشروعية مطلق التكبير في الأيام المذكورة , ولم يثبت تعيين لفظ مخصوص ولا وقت مخصوص , ولا عدد مخصوص , بل المشروع الإستكثار منه دبر الصلوات وسائر الأوقات , فما جرت عليه عادة الناس اليوم استناداً إلى بعض الكتب الفقهية من جعله عقب كل صلاة فريضة ثلاث مرات , وعقب كل صلاة نافلة مرة واحدة , وقصر المشروعية على ذلك فحسب , ليس عليه أثارة من علم فيما أعلم , وأصح ما ورد فيه عن الصحابة أنه من صبح يوم عرفة إلى آخر أيام منى. (الروضة الندية (1 / 388 ) .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

*وسئلت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء برئاسة سماحة الشيخ العلامة عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله ونائبه عبد الرزاق عفيفي رحمه الله (والعضو) الشيخ عبد الله بن قعود .
**السؤال التالي : ( فتوى رقم 6043 )*
*أمر الله تعالى بذكره مطلقاً أيام التشريق , ما دليله , وما صفته ,* *وعدد مراته ؟*

*الجواب : أمر الله تعالى بذكره مطلقاً أيام التشريق , فقال : )وَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ فِي أَيَّامٍ مَعْدُودَاتٍ( البقرة 203 ) ولم يثبت في القرآن ولا في السنة النبوية عقب الصلوات الخمس أيام التشريق** تحديد عدد* *ولا بيان للكيفية , وأصح ما ورد في* *صفة التكبير** في ذلك ما أخرجه عبد الرزاق بسند صحيح عن سلمان الفارسي رضي الله عنه , أنه قال : ( الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر كبيرا ) , وقيل : يكبر ثنتين , بعدهما : لا إله إلا الله والله أكبر , الله أكبر ولله الحمد . جاء ذلك عن عمر وابن مسعود رضي الله عنهما .* 
*وبالله التوفيق . وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم .*

----------


## أحمد القلي

*



فهم النصوص والآثار أمر مهم جدا ، والله المستعان.
لا أرى ذلك دليلا على التقييد بثلاث عقب الصلوات الخمس، وما ذكر من عدد - في غير وقت الصلاة - ليس له مفهوم ، بل خرج ولم يقصد به العدد ، بل المقصود ذكر الصفة لا غير ، وليس العدد ، بدليل ما أوردته من تشفيع التكبير عن ابن مسعود أي أنه كرر التكبير مرتين بجانب الحمدلة وليس ثلاث مرات ، والأمر واضح - عندي - ولله الحمد 


في الأول قلت ان التقييد بثلاث أو بعدد معين هو محدث 
وكان هذا هو منطلق ردي في المشاركة السابقة , 




لا دليل على تقييد التكبير بثلاث ، بل هي محدثة ، وينبغي ألا يقيد بعدد ، فتارة يكبر الناس بثلاث وتارة بخمس وتارة بثنتين ، وليس هناك دليل عل الوترية في هذا ، والله أعلم .


فالسائل سأل 




لكن هل من دليل على تقييد الذكر عقب الصلاة بثلاثة تكبيرات ؟ أو هل ورد نص بعدد التكبيرات عقب الصلاة ؟


**
فقلت أنه لا يوجد دليل على الثلاث , وأنها محدثة .
فبينت أنها لا يمكن أبدا أن تكون محدثة , وقد قال بها سلمان الفارسي بأصح اسناد , 
نعم لا يوجد حديث صحيح يحدد عدد التكبيرات لكن قال بالتحديد جماعة من الصحابة فقيدوها  بثلاث أو بتكبيرتين بعدهما التهليل أو الحمدلة 
فهل هذه الآثار عن الصحابة والتابعين  لا تدل على التقييد بعدد معين وبصيغة مخصوصة  ؟
قال الحافظ 
(وَأَمَّا صِيغَةُ التَّكْبِيرِ فَأَصَحُّ مَا وَرَدَ فِيهِ مَا أَخْرَجَهُ عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ بِسَنَدٍ صَحِيحٍ عَنْ سَلْمَانَ قَالَ كَبِّرُوا اللَّهَ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ كَبِيرًاوَنُقِلَ عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ وَعَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ أَبِي لَيْلَى أَخْرَجَهُ جَعْفَرٌ الْفِرْيَابِيُّ فِي كِتَابِ الْعِيدَيْنِ مِنْ طَرِيقِ يَزِيدَ بْنِ أَبِي زِيَادٍ عَنْهُمْ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ الشَّافِعِيِّ وَزَادَ وَلِلَّهِ الْحَمْدُ وَقِيلَ يُكَبِّرُ ثَلَاثًا وَيَزِيدُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ إِلَخْ وَقِيلَ يُكَبِّرُ ثِنْتَيْنِ ..) انتهى
فعدد تكبيرات سلمان وبعض التابعين  ثلاث , وقال غيره كذلك و ثنتين أيضا , فهل هذا تحديد لعدد معين أو هو مطلق غير مقيد بعدد؟
وأيضا حددها بثلاث الحسن البصري 
عن يَزِيدُ بْنُ هَارُونَ، قَالَ: أنا حُمَيْدٌ، «أَنَّ الْحَسَنَ كَانَ يُكَبِّرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ»)
فهل يوجد أصرح من هذا في ذكر العدد المحدد المعين و المقيد ؟
ولو كان الأمر مطلقا لما قال أَبِو عُثْمَانَ النَّهْدِيِّ، : كَانَ سَلْمَانُ يُعَلِّمُنَا التَّكْبِيرَ يَقُولُ:... )
فلو لم يكن التكبير محددا ومقيدا بعدد معين وصيغة معلومة عند هذا الصحابي لما قال التابعي كان يعلمنا التكبير ...
ولكن لا يفهم من هذا أن هذه الصيغة واجبة لا يجوز تجاوزها الى غيرها , لكن الالتزام بما ورد عن خيار الأنام هو الأولى والأأحرى .




			
				ثم لم يرد عن أحد من الصحابة عقب الصلوات تحديد العدد ، ولا يقال هنا ، هذا عام يشمل الأمرين قبل أو بعد الصلاة
			
		

وماذا نسمي كل تلك الآثار عن الصحابة والتابعين ؟





			
				قال العلامة صديق حسن خان :
و أما تكبير أيام التشريق : فلا شك في مشروعية مطلق التكبير في الأيام المذكورة , ولم يثبت تعيين لفظ مخصوص ولا وقت مخصوص , ولا عدد مخصوص , بل المشروع الإستكثار منه دبر الصلوات وسائر الأوقات ,
			
		

هذا الكلام مناقض لكلام أئمة الاسلام وعلمائهم , -وأظنه قد أخذه من الشوكاني فانه شديد التأثر به وبمذهبه-
أما قوله أنه لم يتعين وقت مخصوص ولا لفظ مخصوص ولا عدد مخصوص , فالصحيح هو المعكوس 

فقد تعين  لفظ مخصوص بعدد معين عن كبار الصاحبة والتابعين واختاره الأئمة الأربعة وغيرهم من سادات المسلمين 
###*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> *
> **نعم لا يوجد حديث صحيح يحدد عدد التكبيرات لكن قال بالتحديد جماعة من الصحابة فقيدوها  بثلاث أو بتكبيرتين بعدهما التهليل أو الحمدلة 
> فهل هذه الآثار عن الصحابة والتابعين  لا تدل على التقييد بعدد معين وبصيغة مخصوصة  ؟
> قال الحافظ 
> (وَأَمَّا صِيغَةُ التَّكْبِيرِ فَأَصَحُّ مَا وَرَدَ فِيهِ مَا أَخْرَجَهُ عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ بِسَنَدٍ صَحِيحٍ عَنْ سَلْمَانَ قَالَ كَبِّرُوا اللَّهَ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ كَبِيرًاوَنُقِلَ عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ وَعَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ أَبِي لَيْلَى أَخْرَجَهُ جَعْفَرٌ الْفِرْيَابِيُّ فِي كِتَابِ الْعِيدَيْنِ مِنْ طَرِيقِ يَزِيدَ بْنِ أَبِي زِيَادٍ عَنْهُمْ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ الشَّافِعِيِّ وَزَادَ وَلِلَّهِ الْحَمْدُ وَقِيلَ يُكَبِّرُ ثَلَاثًا وَيَزِيدُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ إِلَخْ وَقِيلَ يُكَبِّرُ ثِنْتَيْنِ ..) انتهى
> وأيضا حددها بثلاث الحسن البصري 
> عن يَزِيدُ بْنُ هَارُونَ، قَالَ: أنا حُمَيْدٌ، «أَنَّ الْحَسَنَ كَانَ يُكَبِّرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ، ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ»)
> فهل يوجد أصرح من هذا في ذكر العدد المحدد المعين و المقيد ؟
> ولو كان الأمر مطلقا لما قال أَبِو عُثْمَانَ النَّهْدِيِّ، : كَانَ سَلْمَانُ يُعَلِّمُنَا التَّكْبِيرَ يَقُولُ:... )
> ...


رزقنا الله وإياك الفهم الصحيح .
قد بينت الأمر جليا ، ولا داعي للتكرار !!
فمحل النزاع بيننا أن هذا وصف وصيغة لا تتعلق بالتقيد بعدد معين ، فخرجت ولا مفهوم لها من حيث العدد ، بدليل وقوعها شفعا في بعض الآثار ، والسؤال كان بداية عن حكم التقيد بالثلاث من حيث تكرار الصيغة ثلاث مرات ، أي أنه يقول كما ثبت عن ابن مسعود مثلا :اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ لاَ إلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ ، وَاللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ وَلِلَّهِ الْحَمْدُ.
ثم يعود ويكررها ثانية ، ثم يعود ويكررها ثالثة ، ثم ينتهي ، ولا يعيد الصيغة مرة رابعة أو خامسة ، أو يكتفي بمرتين مثلا ، بل يتقيد في كل مرة بثلاث مرات ، هذه هي المسألة من أساسها ، فأجبت عليه بما سبق .
 ولكن يبدو أنه حدث سوء فهم في بداية المسألة.
وقد جاء عند ابن أبي شيبة :
5699- حَدَّثَنَا يَزِيدُ بْنُ هَارُونَ ، قَالَ : حدَّثَنَا شَرِيكٌ ، قَالَ : قُلْتُ لأَبِي إِسْحَاقَ : كَيْفَ كَانَ تَكْبِيرُ عَلِيٍّ ، وَعَبْدِ اللهِ ؟ فَقَالَ : كَانَا يَقُولاَنِ : اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ ، وَاللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ وَلِلَّهِ الْحَمْدُ.
5700- حَدَّثَنَا يَزِيدُ بْنُ هَارُونَ ، قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا حُمَيْدٌ ؛ أَنَّ الْحَسَنَ كَانَ يُكَبِّرُ : اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ ، ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ.
والظاهر أن الحسن كان يشفع بالتكبير - أي الله أكبر - لكنه كان يكررها ويعيدها ثلاث مرات ، ففرق بين تكرار العدد ثلاث مرات برمته - أي صيغة التكبير - وبين تثنية أو تثليث كلمة الله أكبر .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا.

----------

